# Visual Basic 2010 exe einbetten



## Deanga133 (15. November 2010)

Hallo,
wie überschrift schon sagt möchte ich eine exe einbinden zum beispiel firefox es soll sich natürlich nicht in seinem eigenen fenster öffnen sondern in der exe die programmiert worden ist!

so das wenn ich mehrere exen einbinde trozdem nur eine exe habe wenn ich das fenster unterteile.


MfG Deanga


----------

